# Mealworm cannibalism



## Snipes (Oct 22, 2006)

Sometimes i see mealies that have been fully or partially eaten. A lot of times, the pupae are eaten, or the wings or the beetles. What should i give them to stop it?


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Snipes:

   The mealworms haven´t enough space. You have to put them in a bigger cage. Good luck!


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 22, 2006)

Mealworms LOVE fresh potatos and apples, both larvae and adult. Adults eat more varieties of fruits than larvae, like peaches and bananas, thats where they lay their eggs. (and off course they get thristy too, they love to drink juice and water droplets)


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 25, 2006)

I've only seen this happen when my mealworms aren't getting enough moisture sources.  I stick to apples, carrots and sometimes fluker's orange gel stuff for water sources


----------

